# Robin Ray on BBC Radio3 in the 70s



## JeremyH (Oct 17, 2020)

Does anyone here remember Robin Ray's regular music programme on R3 in the 70s? I used to listen to it avidly as a teenager, and seem to remember it was on a Saturday or Sunday, an hour of his favourite pieces. The introduction music was Francaix's l'Horloge de Fleur played by John de Lancie, but the name of the programme eludes me!


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Sadly I am of an age to remember it. Very good programme. He was the son of the comedian Ted Ray who was a very competent violin player. He was also a panel member on the great musical quiz on tv, Face the Music, with Joseph Cooper and Joyce Grenfell.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

I don't remember the show, but do remember Ray marrying Susan Stranks, of Magpie fame.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I can't remember it, and I wasn't into classical then anyway but there would have been little opportunity for tuning is as my elder sister was a devotee of Radio 1 and Radio Luxembourg.

I remember watching _Face the Music_ occasionally, even though nearly all of it went over my head. Robin Ray, Richard Baker and Bernard Levin were serious aficionados - recognising those pieces when played by Joseph Cooper on the dummy piano was impressive. Some of the other questions seemed hopelessly complicated but one of the panel members (usually Ray) tended to get there in the end.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

This thread is in the wrong sub-forum I`m afraid. It might get more attraction if it`s moved to the appropriate sub-forum. Perhaps contacting with a Mod would help.


----------



## JeremyH (Oct 17, 2020)

Thanks Highwayman. I am a newbie here, so could you suggest which sub forum that might be?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Welcome aboard, Jeremy H. If you can send a PM to the site administrator known as Krummhorn I'm sure he will help.


----------



## JeremyH (Oct 17, 2020)

I did, but have received no reply


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

It's always possible that he's busy elsewhere. Contacting Taggart might be an option as he is fairly hands-on.


----------

